# [RESOLU][X-ORG]Problème de clavier au démarrage de XDM

## Miorg

Bonjour a tous...

Voila j'ai un petit soucis de clavier au démarrage de xdm.

Hier soir comme tout les soirs je lance mon petit script a 2 francs 6 sous afin de mettre a jour ma Gentoo a jour. Je regarde vite fait les maj a faire et m'appercois qu'une maj X-org et de rigueur.. Bref... Je part me coucher normalement et passe une trés bonne nuit (meme si on s'en fou  :Smile:  )

Ce matin je me leve normalement et comme tout bon vieux geek/nolife la premiere chose aue je fait et de demarrer mon pc (Laptop HP pavillon DV7)

Il démarre correctement jusqu'a arriver sur l'ecran de login ou je m'appercois qu'il m'est impossible de saisir mon identifiant... En effet mon clavier de repond plus... Direct mon cerveau semi reveiller fait tilt avec la maj x-org de cette nuit...

Bon je procede a un arret brutal du PC et le redemarre.

Pendant le boot de celui j'appui sur [i] afin de passer en boot interactif, rentre mon pass root et accede au "mode console". (Je m'appercois donc que au démarrage mon clavier fonctionne trés bien mais pas au demarrage de xfce4)

A l'époque ou j avais installer ma gentoo j'avais deja eu se probleme et apres certaine recherche j avais pu découvrir que en rajoutant 

```

Section "ServerFlags"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "0"

# Removed Option "Xinerama" "1"

    Option         "AutoAddDevices" "false"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

```

dans mon x-org avais resolu le probleme. 

Bref je decide de commenter ces lignes pour verifier si le soucis ne viennent pas d'elle depuis la mise a jour du x-org... FAIL c'est pas ca...

Je viens de faire pas mal de recherche sans solution définitive d'ou mon post et mon apel a l'aide  :Smile: 

Voici mon x-org.conf

http://www.toofiles.com/fr/oip/documents/txt/xorg_conf.html

Cordialement..Last edited by Miorg on Sat Apr 10, 2010 9:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Que donnent les elog (les messages à l'issue d'un emerge) ?

As-tu fait un dispatch-conf ?

Essaie de recompiler la base :

```
emerge -1av mesa xorg-server `qlist -C x11-drivers/`
```

----------

## jcTux

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Que donnent les elog (les messages à l'issue d'un emerge) ?
> 
> As-tu fait un dispatch-conf ?
> ...

 

Effectivement je pense que il n'a pas pensé à lancer après la mis-à-jour de Xorg : 

```
emerge `qlist -C x11-drivers/`
```

----------

## Miorg

Bon bah bravo... Probleme resolu. Je vous écris de ma Gentoo... Surement que suite a la maj emerge avais du me dire qu'il fallais que je fasse cette manip... Mais j'étais deja au lit et mon PC c'est éteint donc le lendemain je n'est pas spécialement fait attention...

Un GRAND merci a vous deux...

Cordialement

----------

## xaviermiller

Moralité : installe d'urgence elogv et lance-le après un emerge  :Wink: 

----------

## RaX

Pour ceux qui utilise eix:

```
emerge -1 `eix -CI --only-names x11-drivers`
```

Bonne soirée.

----------

